# Resistive or Capacitive Monitors



## BlaqJack (Jan 10, 2009)

Which are you guys using and why? I was gonna get a new HU but now looking at doing a carputer. I can come out cheaper, more powerful, and have more control of the OS. 

Right now i'm just trying to figure out the + & - of each. Resistive monitors are cheaper and I could go with a 5 wire for a little better response. 

For gestures I have to go with the multi-touch capacitive. But I ask myself. if I'm driving what gestures am I gonna do.. Probably none. 

I see most people are using the Lillput monitors how do you like them? Are the resistive models responsive enough to do a swipe with easy to move through multiple desktops?

I will be running a Linux based OS.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a resistive on my tablet puter and it is plenty responsive for swipes, touches, etc.

as you mentioned, if you want multi-touch, then resistive is out.

my alpine has a resistive touch screen as well, I find that accidental touches are less than on my andriod phone that is mounted next to it. I use it for my GPS nav and the capacitive screen is really sensitive and little bumps in the road and I hit the wrong buttons all the time.


----------



## BlaqJack (Jan 10, 2009)

minbari said:


> I have a resistive on my tablet puter and it is plenty responsive for swipes, touches, etc.
> 
> as you mentioned, if you want multi-touch, then resistive is out.
> 
> my alpine has a resistive touch screen as well, I find that accidental touches are less than on my andriod phone that is mounted next to it. I use it for my GPS nav and the capacitive screen is really sensitive and little bumps in the road and I hit the wrong buttons all the time.


Thank you for the input. I may go resistive first and see how I like it. If it is responsive enough cool if not send it back and get the capacitive. 

I know resistive screens have come along well just don't want to get stuck pressing multiple times to preform one task.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

does either one perform better in cold climates?


----------

